# My thinking re adding another cat to the mix



## 21Rouge

Our family has 2 cats (one young and one much older). The young one Mogget (we have had as stray kitten since early August 2013) is a pretty typical playful kitten while the 14.5 year old Bill (whom we have had since he was a kitten...also a stray) is crotchety to say the least; and he has always been this way. And so it is only just now, about *5 months* after introductions that Bill (an indoor outdoor cat) seems to be coming to uneasy terms with sharing our house with the youngster (who is strictly an indoor cat)(but that is another story :shock. But I am sorry to say that youngster will never be able to "play" with oldster...he has no patience for such antics given his age and disposition. 

I am toying with the idea of getting a kitten (as early as possible into the coming summer); one that would/could be a lifetime playmate *for Mogget*.

We love our cats (one a bit more than the other ) BUT it would so great to finally have a (extra) friendly, affectionate, clever, outgoing cat. I know nothing is certain when it comes to pet personalities but I want to do all I can to have the best chance that this new cat has such a disposition.

All else being equal can one expect that a high quality Burmese cattery will _much_ more likely produce kittens that have the highly desirable characteristics of this breed (as compared to your garden variety _non_ pure).

(Here are Bill and Mogget from the past summer).

Of course I welcome your comments and suggestions.


----------



## katrina89

21Rouge, only you can know whether or not you are ready to add another cat to the mix. I can only attempt to make you aware of what my concerns would be if I were you. We recently took a second cat into our home a couple months ago. Seamus the new addition is not a kitten but he is more lively( or was) than our grumpy old lady, Asia. Adding another cat could be the best thing for your other cats or it could be the worst; it is always a gamble. 

Asia has never lived with another cat until of recent, so I fear that she just does not know how to communicate with other cats as easily as with dogs. They can live peacefully but do not love each other. However, adding this cat has been great for her. She plays non stop now, has become more vocal, and has even enjoyed being a lap cat. 

If I were you I would be worried that the two younger cats may end up being too much for Bill to handle. The stress could certainly reduce his coming years. however, it could take some of the stress off Bill because they would both bother each other and forget about Bill. If I were you, I wouldn't adopt another kitten. I would look for a one year old at the shelter. You could look for a personality match for both of your resident cats. As far as a purebred cat vs. Moggie comparison I cannot help you. I have only had moggies.


----------



## 21Rouge

katrina89 said:


> If I were you I would be worried that the two younger cats may end up being too much for Bill to handle. The stress could certainly reduce his coming years. *however, it could take some of the stress off Bill because they would both bother each other and forget about Bill*.


Yes it is the second possibility that I would be hoping for. 

We are just grateful that Bill is now _tolerating_ young Mogget. (Bill is a cat that will chase after dogs when outside....he continues to be an aggressive cat even in his senior years).

Our concern is lack of stimulation for the now almost 9 month old Mogget as either Bill is inside in the cold weather and ignoring her or when the warm weather returns he is out and again Mogget is alone.


----------



## texasgirl

What about an adult cat? One that's not old but not young, either. That way both cats can be accommodated?(Stamina to play with young cat but wise enough to leave older cat alone) It's just a thought. I would make sure the cat you adopt is very friendly to other cats and laid-back.


----------



## 21Rouge

texasgirl said:


> What about an adult cat?


I was going to dismiss this suggestion out of hand but upon reflection I do see the value of such a choice. Specifically with an adult the temperament is established....less chance of a surprise in this regard. 

But I think I really would like to have the experience of looking after a pure bred from a quality cattery.


----------



## Wannabe Catlady

21Rouge said:


> I was going to dismiss this suggestion out of hand but upon reflection I do see the value of such a choice. Specifically with an adult the temperament is established....less chance of a surprise in this regard.
> 
> But I think I really would like to have the experience of looking after a pure bred from a quality cattery.


You can still adopt an adult from a reputable breeder. They have cats that are usually around 3 years old that they retire from their breeding program that they need to find homes for. These are usually champion cats that are absolutely beautiful and well-tempered. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cat Lover Lennie

Oh please, get another kitten....you will make your household so much happier. Mogget needs a playmate about the same age as she is. My vet told me it would be best to get the opposite sex.....it worked for me. The positive outcome would be that Bill gets his peace back. He can be in control of how much interaction he does or doesn't want with the small fry. My older cat prefers to sit a distance away and watch...but it has perked him up considerably.
I got a shelter cat (I wanted her sister because I liked her colors better) Katie was having none of that. She just took over the adoption process! It's true, your best fit will pick you. All 4 of mine have picked me....and that feels good.


----------



## katrina89

I would see if you could get an adult purebred but I think 3 may be too old... I think 1 is perfect... a kitten may throw bill over the edge... less surprises. .. although if you are set on a kitten I would ask if they have a laid back kitten that I'd anticonflict that bill could show who is boss without retaliation. .. I feel like the breeder would have enough experience to predict future temperment... but with a kitten I'm sure their would be surprises

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 21Rouge

*UPDATE:*

We are on a short waiting list for a _Japanese Bobtail_. We are quite hopeful that this kitten will come to us this coming July. For many reasons we are very impressed with the breeder.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

21Rouge, if you get a chance...
Post a picture please!


----------



## 21Rouge

10cats2dogs said:


> 21Rouge, if you get a chance...
> Post a picture please!


This doesn't show much but here are the only 2 in this small litter from last week (less than 24 hours old here):


----------



## 10cats2dogs

OH What tiny little Cuties!!
Mama cat is pretty and babies have her spots!
So now the wait begins, to see if you get one...!!
All Paws Crossed for you!


----------



## 21Rouge

Thanks so much for your support "10C2D". I will let you know what finally happens.


----------



## Heather72754

Oh I absolutely love Japanese bobtails - my boy I lost in October was part Japanese bobtail and he couldn't have followed the breed standard (as far as temperament) any more closely if he had been pedigreed. He was such an intelligent, loving, Velcro kitty. :luv I wish the same for you.


----------



## 21Rouge

Good to hear _Heather_. And thanks for the good wishes. I am confident that this breeder is able to bring out the best in her kittens. We have been waffling between a JBT and a BURMESE. It is a lot of fun looking forward to the time she/he is with us.


----------



## 21Rouge

*UPDATE:*

Here the 2 kittens approaching a month old


----------



## librarychick

Ack! They're just too cute 

Do you know which one you're getting yet, or will the picking come later?


----------



## Heather72754

Squeeee....*dies from the cuteness* What little sweeties! :luv


----------



## Speechie

Ooh gorgeous babies!!!


----------



## catloverami

Beautiful kitties!....yes I think the choice of a kitten is good with your 9 mo. old. The thing is with purebred cats, if both parents have excellent temperaments, are loving, outgoing, confident cats, the kittens are much more likely to have the same temperaments. For a cat to be successful in the show rings, he needs to have that kind of temperament. A beautiful cat that is nasty to the judges, growls or shows he dislikes showing by striking out at a judge or even the owner will not end up in a judge's final of his 10 best cats. So a cat that has been shown and has many top ribbons and titles (e.g. grand champion) has had it's temperament tested in a busy, noisy, show hall with a lot of distractions, and loudspeakers, and a lot of people gawking at him. So pay particular attention to the kittens' sire and the titles and ribbons he has won if he is at the breeder's home and note his temperament particularly. If he's not at the breeder's home inquire what titles he has won and how many shows he has been in. The dam should also have a sweet temperament. I bet you can hardly wait until July!


----------



## 10cats2dogs

21Rouge, Those little ones are growing!! They are Cute!
All Paws Crossed that you get one!


----------



## 21Rouge

10cats2dogs said:


> All Paws Crossed that you get one!


We do know that our family will get one of these kits!


----------



## 21Rouge

catloverami said:


> I bet you can hardly wait until July!


You are so right! 

To pass the time we are getting together a list of 1 or 2 syllable girl names with an oriental (Japanese) sound.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

WOO HOO! Great News! You of course know we'll want lots of pictures!!


----------



## 21Rouge

10cats2dogs said:


> You of course know we'll want lots of pictures!!


Your wish is my command! 

Here are the two as of yesterday


----------



## Speechie

OMG- I think I just died of cuteness!!! SO SO adorable!


----------



## 10cats2dogs

They are Adorable!!! How are you ever going to pick just one?!!


----------



## 21Rouge

10cats2dogs said:


> How are you ever going to pick just one?!!


So true "10cats2dogs"!

I did try to convince my partner to think of getting both but that was a non starter. And it is probably a moot point as the breeder has mentioned that she will likely keep one.


----------



## Venusworld21

Yuki is "snow" that might be kind of cute, though neither kitten is all white. Neko is "cat." Aiko means "small love" but is three syllables. Domo is "thank you." Tsuki is moon. Sumo or Sushi are cute little names. Hoshi is "star." Kin (pronounced "keen") is "gold" and is the only one syllable one I can think of offhand.


----------



## 21Rouge

Excellent suggestions "Venus". (Several of the names you suggested we had considered).

We decided on *Hana* (which means "flower" in Japanese).


----------



## Heather72754

I love it!! We'll be looking forward to lots of pictures of little Hana. :grin:


----------



## 10cats2dogs

I like that name! Can't wait for the "Adventures of Hana" to start!!


----------



## Venusworld21

Very pretty  Excellent choice!


----------



## 21Rouge

10cats2dogs said:


> I like that name!


You are kind. 

In our family it wasn't easy coming to agreement for _any_ name and I don't think _Hana_ was first on any one's list!



10cats2dogs said:


> Can't wait for the "Adventures of Hana" to start!!


We have almost 3 months still to go. And in this time I will be mulling over how to best introduce this Bobtail to our other *2* cats.

(I will be asking for your advice as we get closer to the date).


----------



## 10cats2dogs

21Rouge, 
Yup! Thats just the way families are! Naming is always hard it seems!
Sigh...three months wait!!


----------



## 21Rouge

Here she is today (Gotta love those ears):


----------



## 10cats2dogs

OMG!! She is an adorable little girl!! Her ears and a little bunny tail!!


----------



## 21Rouge

We were concerned a couple of weeks ago as the breeder told me that mom gave up all motherly duties after coming into heat. The 2 kittens needed lots of human intervention. They are now fully weaned and have regained the lost weight.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Thank Heavens the little ones made it!! She has grown so much! Sooooo....about two months to go right...before you get her??!


----------



## 21Rouge

10cats2dogs said:


> about two months to go right...before you get her??!


You are exactly right _10c2d_.


----------



## 21Rouge

*Here she is as of 10 weeks old (taken this past weekend by the breeder):*


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Rouge, Oh my my!! What an absolute little doll! How Exciting, you're getting sooooo close now....To getting her!! WOOHOO!


----------



## 21Rouge

10c2d, you get so excited about someone else's cat...you could be a perfect god parent to Hana .


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Rouge, 
LOL! Thanks for the compliment! 
I can't help but get excited knowing a cat or kitten is going to have a wonderful forever home, with a caring person!
Hana will be a little joy for you, I'm sure, and she's going to be in good hands!


----------



## TabbCatt

21Rouge-
Hana-chan looks soooo cute there! Can't wait for her to start her new life with you and gush more over her, lol.
My Japanese friend has a cat named "Momo" (peach) and is also currently a very popular name for cats. 
Thank you for sharing those precious photos with us!:smile:


----------



## larsan

Just saw this post fir the first time. I have always thought the bob tails were so cute. She is just adorable.


----------



## 10cats2dogs

Rouge, You HAVE got to be so close now, to bringing Hana home!
I keep watching for an exciting update!! 
Sharon


----------



## 21Rouge

Almost there. We go get her (about a 90 minute drive each way) the last weekend in June.


----------



## 21Rouge

I just read your thread with all the "ins and outs" of your your cat family *B&KsDaddy*. 

For me, after waiting more than 4 months knowing we were getting this Japanese Bobtail we are now in the home stretch with pick up on Tuesday July 1st. The whole family is very excited.


----------

